# Need Name Opinions (non GSD)



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have narrowed the list of possible names for my new kitten to the following, but am too indecisive to choose x.x So here they are and I hope to get lots of opinions  (I am leaning towards Finnish names and if anyone knows a good Finnish name for a solid black male kitty I would love to hear it).

Aapeli/Aapo
Vanity
Acellan
Akilles
He who embodies the grief of the people
Aleksi
Defender
Antero
Warrior
Binx
Gynxx (Jinx)
Kael
Slender
Khoal (Coal)
Lemminkaimen
Love/Finnish god who could "sing the sand into pearls"
Lorcan
Little Fierce One
Pyry
Blizzard/Snowstorm
Rixon
Valto
Ruler


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Really tough choice, since a lot of them were great names. I tend not to name a critter beforehand if possible because I like to get to know them in person first, but I finally went with Pyry just because it isn't something you might expect. Hee.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you!  I did a lot of searching to make sure I found names that were good (and for the most part uncommon). Pyry is pretty unexpected


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the name meaning coal. Im not very imaginative but it sounded cool and it seems as though it would fit.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Its not on your list but my most favoritest of all favorite hockey players is from Finland and he is named Jari (pronounced Yar-ee) Kurri. I love the name Jari, sounds cool and looks cool...well at least to me!  Anyways, its Finnish at least...its on my name list for my next male gsd!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I love that... It does have a nice ring to it


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I love black cats, and I'll probably always have one or two of them in my household. They are always the last to be adopted from shelters, so when we go to the shelter looking for a kitten, I make it a point to adopt a black one. 

I voted for "Binx", and it looks like my choice is winning.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's how I think, too. I love how they're misfits 
I'm kind of surprised Binx is winning. I got it from Hocus Pocus xD The cat is Zachary Binx


----------

